# WOW it's like i didn't even notice this place



## Anche (Mar 22, 2009)

I FIGURE that YOU GUYS need some of THESE.
Whatever they are. OK.
Actually I just want all the attention for myself somehow. POKEMON OEKAKI DUMP.

bulba

capture all zig

pet onix

natu

volt

wattatle

magnet


----------

